# XP Home Netzwerk Problem



## Prince_of_Persia (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe ein Router Draytek Vigor 2500 We, ein Desktop PC mit XP Home mit Kabel am Router angeschlossen und ein Notebook ebenfalls XP Home mit WLAN Karte. 
- Mit beiden Rechnern komme ich ins Internet.
- IP Vergabe über DHCP
- Netzwerkname an beiden PCs gleich: MSHEIMNETZ
- Rechnername verschieden: DESKTOP und NOTEBOOK
- Rechner können sich gegenseitg über IP pingen !

Problem: In der Netzwerkumgebung sehen sich die Rechner nicht !

Bitte um Hilfestellung


----------



## Lord-Lance (2. Oktober 2003)

Unter Windows98 musste man damals noch die "Datei und Druckerfreigabe" aktivieren. Ich weiss aber nicht ob es dass unter Windows XP Home noch gibt. 

Evtl. würde es auch sinn machen im Exploere unter "Extras" \ "Ordneroptionen" \ "Ansicht" die Einfache Dateifreigabe auszuschalten UND einen Ordner Freizugeben. 

Probier auch mal über "Start" \ "Ausführen" --> \\IPADRESSEDESZIELRECHNERS und Enter.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## Caliterra (2. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs doch mal mit statischen IP-Adressen.

IP: 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254
Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0
DNS-Server:192.168.0.1
Standart-Gateway: ---||---

Es kann sein das der Router die IP 192.0168.0.1 verwendet was normalerweise üblich ist (zb. bei DSL Routern).

viel Glück  

Caliterra


----------



## Prince_of_Persia (3. Oktober 2003)

Ordner- und Druckerfreigaben habe ich gemacht !

Wie gesagt pingen kann ich die Rechner auch gegenseitig mit der IP und auch mit dem Rechnernamen.

Nur wenn ich unter "Netzwerkumgebung" und  "Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen" anklicke werden mir die Rechner nicht angezeigt.

Hillffffe !  Bittttteeeeeeee


----------



## olsch (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
also MSHEIMNETZ klingt so als hättest du den WIZARD von XP benutzt um dir das Netzwerk einzurichten.  
Du solltest dir mal die Dienste anschauen 
rechte Maustaste Arbeitsplatz verwalten und hier die Dienste die gestartet sind nochmal überprüfen. Einige Dienste werden nämlich von diesem wizard ausgestellt. 
DU solltest sie automatisch starten lassen. 
der Dienst Server sollte gestartet sein 
der NLA sollte gestartet sein  
einfach mal ein bisschen durchlesen und klicken +sollte dann aber wieder ans laufen kommen 
Gruss olsch


----------



## Prince_of_Persia (6. Oktober 2003)

...Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Habe kontrolliert, dass die Dienste NLS und Server gestartet sind. Aber das Problem besteht leider weiterhin.

Rechner lassen sich mit IP und/oder Rechnernamen anpingen, doch leider erscheinen die Rechner nicht bei Arbeitgruppencomputer anzeigen.

Bitte um weitere Hilfestellung !


----------



## teanatc (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration (Desktop mit XP Home und Notebook mit XP Prof.) Auch mein Netzwerk ist so eingerichtet, dass es von XP- Seite funktionieren sollte. WLAN geht aber auch bei mir NICHT. Interessant ist dabei, dass man mit WLAN über das integrierte DSL-Modem in Internet kommt (von beiden Rechnern aus) und bei mir kann ich noch über einen Drucker mit Ethernet-Schnittstelle drucken. In der Arbeitsgruppenanzeige von XP wird bei mir zwar der jeweils andere Rechner angezeigt, man kann aber nicht die freigegebenen Ressourcen aufrufen. Ich habe die zwei Rechner mit Hilfe von stinknormalen Kabeln verbunden, und siehe da ich habe eine Verbindung, alles kein Problem. Über WLAN und WLAN gemischt mit LAN bekomme ich keine Verbindung. Auch die Zuordung der WLAN-Netzwerkverbindung zur Netzwerkbrücke brachte keinen Erfolg. Auch die direkte Zuweisung von IP-Adressen hat nichts geholfen. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte. Ist es vielleicht ein Fehler in der Firmware? Sollte eine Update helfen?


Grüße


Torsten


----------



## Caliterra (6. Oktober 2003)

Also ersten schadet so ein Upgrade selten und kann Wunder bewirken.

Ich weiss nicht genau ob das ohne möglich ist aber ist denn der Gast Login aktiviert.(unter Benutzerkonten)
Hab leider kein WLan zum testen da.


----------



## teanatc (10. November 2003)

Ping!

Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt. Was genau alles dazu geführt weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Aber folgende Schritte waren enthalten:

Firmwareupdate (hat aber nicht allein geholfen)

Firewall beim Drahtlosen Netzwerk ausgeschaltet (bei der DSL-Verbindung eingeschaltet gelassen) -> Netzwerkverbindungen -> Eigenschaften

Authentifizierung mit Smartcard überall wo ich es gefunden habe deaktiviert.

Kanalwechsel auf Kanal 12 (sollte eigentlich auch nichts damit zu tun haben).


----------



## excelspieler (15. März 2004)

*sichtbar im WLAN*

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Habe mich deshalb mal bei "Experten" erkundigt, die allerdings eher auf der Business-Schiene unterwegs sind.
Die sagen:
Bei diesen Routern für den Heimgebrauch ist in der Regel der Browserdienst deaktiviert. Der benutzt die Ports 135-139. Aktivierst du den, sollten sich die Rechner eigentlich sehen.
Da ich es selber noch nicht probieren konnte, es mich aber brennend interessiert, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen, ob das so klappt oder wie Du das Problem sonst gemeistert hast...


Gruß


----------



## anuspraeter (24. März 2004)

kenne das problem
eine lösung, die bei mir funktioniert hat, war:
einfach unter start/suchen nach computern suchen und nach dem namen des computers zu suchen.
einmal drauf zugegriffen, erscheint der computer auch in der netzwerkumgebung
ciao


----------



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Ich kenns auch  bin immer einfach in den Windows Explorer -> Rechte Maustaste auf Netzwerkumgebung-> Explorer dann hat er mir alle Rechner angezeigt vorhher nur die auf die ich schon zugegriffen hatte


----------

